# Photos of the emersed grow setup



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

This is beautiful.


----------



## SoulstormTX (Aug 2, 2019)

Raith said:


> This is beautiful.


Much appreciated.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

SoulstormTX said:


> Much appreciated.


You should your setup. It looks really cool.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## SoulstormTX (Aug 2, 2019)

Just a quick snap from above


----------



## SoulstormTX (Aug 2, 2019)

Emersed growth at the bottom of the stems transitioning to submerged growth at the top. Old growth dying and melting back.


----------

